# Daniel Marshall... I just can't help myself...



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

So in my never ending trolling for good deals on Craigslist I found a 20th anniversary dome top Daniel Marshall humidor. Family was moving their father into assisted living and he had an almost new "jewelry box" that was just too large to bring to his new place. 

The battery had never even been installed in the hygrometer nor the magnet put on the date tracker. Still had box and tissue packing. Seal is perfect. It looks like a Private Stock purchase since the badge isn't inside but I don't see a flaw on it. 

For $250 and a 1 hour drive I had to do it...

In the spirit of pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

It's alive!!!! Muhahahaha!


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice.
I have a couple of DM's myself but this model was beyond what I was willing to spend. You copped an excellent deal 
Congrats.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats, looks like you picked up a great deal !


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow. Great find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Let the seasoning begin....


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Beautiful. May I ask why you're using a cigar oasis instead of Bovedas? Is there an advantage to an active humidifier like that when holding cigars in humidors instead of tupperware?


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

MidwestToker said:


> Beautiful. May I ask why you're using a cigar oasis instead of Bovedas? Is there an advantage to an active humidifier like that when holding cigars in humidors instead of tupperware?


I don't think there is any advantage. For me the Oasis is just a set and forget humidification device. Frankly I wish it didn't take up so much space.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Why do I hear religious choir music playing in the background? Would love to have a Daniel Marshall Humidor but am saving up for this:


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

You did very well my man. Excellent find.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

FTPuff said:


> Let the seasoning begin....


What is the 1-12 on the bottom left of lid for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

It's just a little magnetic strip for presumably tracking when the last time the humidifier was recharged or a reminder on when to recharge it.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Gorgeous - what a find !


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great find..Great price..

I had been looking at dome tops a few years ago but was informed that they were a little to coffin like for our decor. But if I found a deal like you did, it would be a centerpiece of the room. Or at least my corner of the room.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

